# where is everyone from?



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I am sure this has been posted before, if it has sorry.. just curious where everyone hails from?


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Central Illinois. Go Illini!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Thunder Bay, Ontario
Canada


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Pago Pago, American Samoa. Right in the heart of Polynesia.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Romeo, Michigan
about 1 hour north of Detroit.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Currently live in **** Rapids, Minnesota, but I don't claim it as my home city. I am a Minneapolis girl all the way.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Lexington, KY for me!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Chicago suburbs is where I'm from, very much like the stereotypical suburbs you see on TV.


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in Victoria, BC, Canada
(on Vancouver Island, on the West Coast)


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

100 Mile House, BC (Central British Columbia, Canada) recently moved here from Vancouver, BC


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Chi-town yo!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

American Fork, Utah


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Ocala, Florida


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

orlando, FL where the state bird is the mosquito... just kidding, it's really the airplane!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ozark, Missouri


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Jim Warfield and the Ravens Grin Inn is in downtown Mount Carroll, Illinois, just west of the graveyard, 6,400 cold, hard stones and a whole lotta dead people.
We are about 2 1/2 hr;s due west of Chicago on rt. 64. also known as North Avenue in the city, known as "Jeb" in the backwoods.
This area didnot get crunched by the glacier 80,000 years ago, so we have hills and cliffs and really old stuff here. Last week a man bulldozing for a pond found a wooley mamouth molar!
Want to dig for old stuff it's easier to dig for it where the dirt is shallower.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

NW Indiana (Crown Point) About a 45 minute drive into Chicago (if you dont get stuck in trafic.  ).


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

New Hampshire (Na' Hampsha' in Yankee speak)

ironmaiden


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

eerie (Erie), PA.


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Good old N.Y.


----------



## stowasser (Aug 28, 2006)

Montana here!


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Decatur, Georgia - about 5 miles east of downtown Atlanta. Originally from southwestern Pennsylvania. I've only been in the south for about 25 years so I'm still considered a yankee.


----------



## NickG (Nov 3, 2005)

White Bluff, Tennessee. about 30min west of Nashville.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Manassas,Virginia......... 25 minutes from D.C 





http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

staten island new york , one of the 5 boroughs of NYC . i am too fabulous for words...heh heh


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Sandy Eggo, California where it never falls... only gets "cool". BAH I need a good old fashioned fall Halloween!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Central Alabama


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

Louisville, Kentucky. Derbytown!


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

*Vancouver now*



scorpio said:


> I am sure this has been posted before, if it has sorry.. just curious where everyone hails from?


I am from Illinois, but recently moved to Vancouver, Washington.

What this post should actually accomplish is telling people they should edit their profile in the USER/CP above and add their location.

It is nice to be able to see where other folks are and whether or not they may be close enough to get together and share ideas or see each other's haunts.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

the suburbs of Baltimore, MD, but originally from Canada


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

Orlando, Florida. The most humid and hot place...ever.lol.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Haunted Plainfield said:


> What this post should actually accomplish is telling people they should edit their profile in the USER/CP above and add their location.



In addition to doing that, you can also go here
http://www.frappr.com/halloweenforum
and put yourself on the map.

Roger


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Rochester, NY
have yet to meet someone here close.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Wilson Nc originally Erie Pa and im not changing my name


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Stockton, New York...

The greater metropolitan area...lol...one light town

Dennis


----------



## Graveyard Shift (Jul 20, 2006)

Western Illinois - Eastern Iowa -- Right along the banks of the Old Mississippi River (The Quad Cities Area -- Moline and Rock Island Illinois & Davenport and Bettendorf Iowa)


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Owensboro Ky


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Hometown is Marietta, GA (sub of Atlanta), but have lived in Keller, TX (DFW area) 3 years. Miss my hills of GA! But do like all the friendly TX folks!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally from Michigan, but moved to Maine in 1999. Currently living in Bristol, on the midcoast.
Not changing my name either, because you can take the gal out of Michigan, but you can't take the Michigan out of the gal.


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Clarksville, TN
Have been considering moving to where there are no morons, so far i have been unsuccessful in my search for this town.


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Dark Gardner
I love your map, that is just to awesome.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Boise, Idaho for the last 7 years. Originally from Downers Grove, IL (20 miles outside Chicago). Then I went to Mesa, AZ to Covina, CA to Salt Lake City, UT to El Paso, TX to Denver, CO to Chandler, AZ to Pittsburgh, PA to Chandler, (again) AZ and to Boise.

My Dad said: She's either a Gypsy or running from the Cops.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> orlando, FL where the state bird is the mosquito... just kidding, it's really the airplane!


No it's not, it's the Palmetto bug 

I too am from the minus 9th gate of hell (as far as the HEAT goes) Mt Doraville-

-which would be about 35 minutes NW of Aimee & Bat, and one hour south OF maximpakt


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm a Chicagoland native. Grew up in the near west burbs, moved to the Virgin Islands from '89 - 92, returned to Chicago and lived downtown for a few years, then moved to England for eight years w/ my husband.

Now I've been back in Chicagoland for two years, out in the far western burbs in the Fox River Valley.

I love it here and have a been blessed with a Halloween crazy neighbor!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

way up north in maine


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

Enid OK...right in the middle of the bible belt. I'm a preacher's wife and we have throw an annual halloween party since we've been here. It's just a chance to cut loose and have fun with your friends.


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA

HAd to shout cause its so freaking spread out here!


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in the SE area of Iowa.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

Riverside,RI..... rhode Island, not Long Island


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Dark Gardener, Thanks for the information. Just added my self to the map. Never had any idea tht that feture was out there.



The Dark Gardener said:


> In addition to doing that, you can also go here
> http://www.frappr.com/halloweenforum
> and put yourself on the map.
> 
> Roger


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

Snohomish in the Evergreen state of Washington (about 30 minutes north of Seattle)


----------



## Nightmare99 (Oct 2, 2005)

Edmonton...
Alberta...
Canada...


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

From eastern Iowa, DeWitt to be exact. About 20 miles from the Quad City area.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

jcarpenter2 said:


> Dark Gardner
> I love your map, that is just to awesome.



Can't take credit for it myself. It was set up a few months ago by fellow member Greencapt.

Hat's off!!!


Roger


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Hail from Minneapolis, but lived in several towns outside of the metro area, as well as London England and eastern side of England (Buckinghamshire).


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Newark, CA. About 10 miles north of San Jose.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Fort Lauderdale, FL . I'm a South Florida native. That's about as rare as you're going to get.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> Fort Lauderdale, FL . I'm a South Florida native. That's about as rare as you're going to get.


born and raised myself right off of federal hwy in between commercial & 62nd street..went to NE high..

Couldn't stand the congestion anymore..and I wanted to give my kids a FAIR chance and growing up and being safe.

That is why we are gone--

My sister and alot of my relatives without kids are still there


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

theworstwitch said:


> Hail from Minneapolis, but lived in several towns outside of the metro area, as well as London England and eastern side of England (Buckinghamshire).



Hi! 

I lived in England for a while, too, in South Warwickshire. My brother and sister in law are in Bucks, a few miles from High Wycombe!  

I'm back in suburban Chicago now!


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

Center of Poland - Lodz


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Benld, Illinois.
50 Miles south of Springfield


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Lehigh Valley area, PA


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sbbugsy*

Florida's Space Coast (just south of Cape Canaveral)


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

On top of a bluff over looking the Missouri River, the trees are starting to turn. It won't be long now.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

moonstarling61 said:


> born and raised myself right off of federal hwy in between commercial & 62nd street..went to NE high..
> 
> Couldn't stand the congestion anymore..and I wanted to give my kids a FAIR chance and growing up and being safe.
> 
> ...



I haven't talked to you in awhile. The population here is getting crazy.

I was born in Pompano Beach, but I lived most of my life in Fort Lauderdale. 
A few years ago, I lived in Oakland Pines down the street from NE High. I went to Boyd Anderson High.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Staten island ,nyc ,new york previously from a tiny place in arkansas!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

> I lived in England for a while, too, in South Warwickshire. My brother and sister in law are in Bucks, a few miles from High Wycombe!


It is a small world! We lived in Milton Keynes, and we actually got TOT's!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

From the island of Trinidad, but I now reside in Albuquerque, New Mexico.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Northeast Tennessee.


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lockport , IL about 5 min from joliet.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Simi Valley Ca., Just north of Los Angles


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Columbus, GA*

Home of the Little League World Series Champs!
And AFLAC, Ft. Benning, yada yada...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonz and I are from the same hood - Simi Valley, CA!!!!

I love the map - very cool. I feel very lonely on the west coast though!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Parker, Colorado just south of Denver


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Born & raised in Orlando. Now in Deltona - about halfway between Orlando and Daytona.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm from the nati. Cincinnati, Ohio 



pandora said:


> I love the map - very cool. I feel very lonely on the west coast though!!


I too love the map. But yeah I feel ya on being lonely. I'm like the only one in ohio.

O and I guess I should put...... GO BENGALS!!!! lol


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Orange COunty NY...home of Orange COunty Choppers


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

CFB Edmonton, Alberta
Canada

With the military you're from everywhere and nowhere, all at the same time.

Hey, Nightmare99.
I may have to swing by and check out your haunt!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Originally from St. Petersburg, FL.
Now living in Concord, NC.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

All the coolsy's from Coolsville are here I see!

I hail from a south suburb o' Chicago (go Rebels!), but currently reside in the twin cities of the central Illinois dead zone, Bloomington/Normal.

Any way we could talk (er, cajole?) Larry into making the map a sticky?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I was born and raised in Caro, Michigan and Michigal is right, you can never take the Michigan out of us!
Moved to St. Pete in 1983 and have lived here in Inverness, FL since '88.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

We'en12amEternal said:


> All the coolsy's from Coolsville are here I see!
> 
> I hail from a south suburb o' Chicago (go Rebels!), but currently reside in the twin cities of the central Illinois dead zone, Bloomington/Normal.
> 
> Any way we could talk (er, cajole?) Larry into making the map a sticky?


Hay We'en12amEternal, If I asked if you knew what T.F. South meant, would yu know?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Northern NJ, but not too north


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Lansing, Illinois about 25 minutes from Chi-town.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Spect!!! I know exactly what TF South means!!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Hey Spect!!! I know exactly what TF South means!!


I went to T.F. North, grew up in Calumet City. Great seeing others in this area 
Now residing in Crown Point, IN


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

From Florida originally but am currently a military transplant in Mississippi. 

And yep, all those things you read and hear about Mississippi are ABSOLUTELY TRUE!!!!!


----------



## borrom (Aug 18, 2004)

Blackstone, Mass.
on the Mass. and Rhode Island border.


----------



## bayou reaper (Mar 12, 2005)

Laplace, La. 25 miles west of New Orleans.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Halifax Nova Scotia Canada Bluenoser and proud


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Spec, How funny, I was born and raised in Cal City. TF North Class of 93! I just moved to Lansing 5 years ago when married my husband.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Spec, How funny, I was born and raised in Cal City. TF North Class of 93! I just moved to Lansing 5 years ago when married my husband.


Your making me feel old. Class of 84.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Spectremaster wrote:


> Hay We'en12amEternal, If I asked if you knew what T.F. South meant, would yu know?


1LuvHalloween wrote:


> Lansing, Illinois about 25 minutes from Chi-town.


No freakin' way! I was raised in Lansing, moved downstate for college. We were just up there this past May for Good Neighbors (my dad still lives there.) Graduated from *Thornton Fractional South* in '82 (am guessing that's what you meant Spectremaster?  )(Oh, and boo Meteors! (j/k)) Crown Point is pretty nice; got relatives there.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Richmond, Texas. About 30 minutes SW of Houston. 
Originally from West Columbia, Texas, the site of the first capital of the Republic of Texas. Bet y'all didn't know Texas was it's own little country before it became a state


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Spectremaster wrote:
> 
> 1LuvHalloween wrote:
> 
> No freakin' way! I was raised in Lansing, moved downstate for college. We were just up there this past May for Good Neighbors (my dad still lives there.) Graduated from *Thornton Fractional South* in '82 (am guessing that's what you meant Spectremaster?  )(Oh, and boo Meteors! (j/k)) Crown Point is pretty nice; got relatives there.


Thats what i though when you said 'Go Rebels' with the south subburb of chicago. Moved out of that area about 12 years ago. up to rockford, IL for seven now down to Crown point. Way cool! Well enough chit chat about us lets let everyone elso work this thread. 

Only 52 day to get things ready. Halloween will be here in 53.......


----------



## Mahone68 (Oct 21, 2004)

Zephyrhills Florida, about 20 miled north of Tampa


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Warren, MI, just north of Detroit (now that's scary!!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Sherman Oaks, CA, by way of Memphis, TN and Macon, GA.


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally from NYC..now in Arizona. It's DEFENITLY weird decorating for Halloween when it's 100 degrees!!!!


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

babygirl_kmp said:


> I'm from the nati. Cincinnati, Ohio
> But yeah I feel ya on being lonely. I'm like the only one in ohio.


I'm in OH babygirl but much farther North past Columbus (Bellville)  so you're not the only Ohioan.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

I live in Sooner Country... Norman, Oklahoma.

Halloween doesn't live here...

But it comes to stay at my house for three months every year!  (I've had my decorations up since August 15th)


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

CANADA, British Columbia, Surrey.
Halloween is hard to find in some areas, but my neighbourhood is full of it.
so its great.


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

New York, New York , so good they named it twice.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

another KY haunter here


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

Ray Township, Michigan...about an hour north of Detroit...and in the country with lots of spooky woods


----------



## HocusPocus (Sep 12, 2006)

Orig. from Chautauqua Co., NY but moved to Polk, PA. (pronounced Poke). It's the "Pennsyltuckey" part of state and Amish are the neighbors.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm from San Diego. North County. If this isn't like Heaven ... then I'd prefer not to die. (Assuming Heaven is my destination, after all LOL)


----------



## FrightfactoryUK (Sep 7, 2006)

Im from the UK, hence the Fright Factory UK, lol!


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

Calgary Alberta Canada
It can be -20 Celsius or +20 Celsius here on Halloween. My house gets decorated regardless!


----------



## kitana (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally from around Owensboro, KY.

But now I live in Newburgh, IN almost right across the river from O'boro, lol!


----------



## something wicked this way (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm from Allentown Pa about an hour north of Philadelphia


----------



## ksshane (Sep 6, 2006)

Wichita, Ks.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

*Where Am I From?*

 ORIGINALLY THE CEMENTARY....BUT I WAS EVICTED FOR MAKING TOO MUCH NOISE! NOW I RESIDE IN DANVILLE, VIRGINIA.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

South Louisiana here


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Highland mills, new york. The only one on my street who decorates, lol, I think everyone gave up.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

Douglas, Massachusetts. About an hour west of Boston.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally from Corpus Christi, Tx.

Now living in Katy, TX which is due west of houston in the suburbs. Some might call it far east San Antonio, but its only 30 min from downtown houston.

The map was cool, I put my name on it.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't looked at this thread in months. A MAP!!! DG, that's genious! To find me, you have to zoom way, way back. That's me, south of the Equator, hard by the International Dateline. Some people dream of living on a Tropical Island; some people actually DO IT.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Zonian based in Trinity, Florida, 20 miles north of Tampa


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

I was born, raised and still live in Orlando, Florida. We are about ten minutes north of the international airport and 15-20 minutes from the Universal/Sea World area.


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Kitchener, Ontario, Canada


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

In San Bernardino, California. About 50 miles east of Los Angeles. Live in a community called Verdimont Heights. Great little community.

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

In the Chicago Area. Go Bears!


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

blaine,mn 15min north of minneapolis


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

15 miles south of St. Paul, MN


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't forget to add all of yourselves to the HalloweenForum Frappr map!

http://www.frappr.com/halloweenforum


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

We are from the last gravestone on the left in Malone, New York...way....way....up at the top of the dog's head in the real Upstate NY.

Laurie


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

in small town usa 
ridgely MD. I see one other marylander, but thier across the state around baltimore, thought I'd see a few delawareweenies(?) here.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

*Home is where the haunt is*

Chesterfield twp. MI


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

Brentwood, N. California (~75 miles east of San Francisco)

(originally from Michigan)


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Born and raised and still here in the heart of Buckeye Nation. Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, greasemonkey. I'm in Silver Spring, MD.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tot*

This guy was from Kerrville Texas. Good costume don't you think?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Glendale Arizona which is right next to Phoenix. I laugh when I hear some people complain about having to travel 26 miles into town. That is my commute to work every day.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ho-ho. We have centipedes here (Indo-Pacific Centipedes, they get to be 12" long) that would eat that Tarantula for a between-meal snack.


----------



## Mikelele (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm new here ergo the late post to this thread - 

I'm from Manila, Philippines. We only very briefly notice Halloween because it always get run-over by Christmas. Filipinos have coined a name for the months preceeding Christmas as the "ber" months - you now, SeptemBER, OctoBER, NovemBER and DecemBER. Christmas is very much anticipated here - especially commercially. All the stores jump the gun. Even radio stations start airing carols sometimes as early as September. 

Sorry, more information than was requested. Just a little frustrated that's all - I mean look at me it's December and I'm STILL trawling through this forum ha ha ha! =)


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Burton, OH is the current location for the "X" on the map that marks Pirate Cove.
I'm originally from Crown Point, Indiana. Go Bulldogs! Yes, I was a "Region Rat".


Hay Spectremaster, my folks grew up in Hammond and Calumet City. 
One went to TF North and the other to TF South. I went to CPHS, class of 87. Are you a biomed?
I used to work for RPS Imaging and worked in a lot of the hospitals in the area, including St. Anthony's and Methodist in Merrilville. Just curious.

DB


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

um....jus some were in the woods of western new york. Rochester(greece) ny to be exact.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

San Jose, California


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Sunny Seattle, WA.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Port Deposit, MD


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

from my mom, then Long Island, NY, now Rochester, NY.


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

From Eastern Iowa.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitimat, BC Canada


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

hexler said:


> I'm in OH babygirl but much farther North past Columbus (Bellville)  so you're not the only Ohioan.


hell yeah another ohioan!! Woo-Hoo!!! and geesh thats a ways from me. but hell yeah on being at least 2 of us.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

ok let me re-phrase that... hell yeah we got like 4 ohioans!!!


----------



## pensacolahaunter (Oct 6, 2006)

Sunny Pensacola Florida But Originally From Outside St Louis Missouri


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Columbia MD - 

Wow, there are more Marylanders here than I imagined. We could have our own little Halloween get together sometime. have a few drinks, build a few props...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Columbus, GA*

Home of the AFLAC Duck, the Infantry, Birthplace of Coca-Cola and where your credit cards get processed.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

out in the sticks of maine


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

Born/raised Durham, NC, but I now call Wilmington, NC home.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

We’re in central FL. Right in between Orlando and Tampa. Born and raised in OH (brrrr). Lived in S. Cal, Irvine area for 8 years and absolutely loved it!! Our future plans are to move to Nevada.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

pensacolahaunter said:


> Sunny Pensacola Florida But Originally From Outside St Louis Missouri


Well howdy used to be neighbor! 
I'm in Warrenton MO. 60 miles west of ST Louis.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm from Ottumwa Iowa, home of Radar Oreilly !..... Grew up in a small town just 20 miles from here called Eldon..... home of the American gothic house (if anyone knows of it.)


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> Don't forget to add all of yourselves to the HalloweenForum Frappr map!
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/halloweenforum


Bump...so's ye hardees can do as the Capt. says, aaarrrggghhh!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Bump...so's ye hardees can do as the Capt. says, aaarrrggghhh!


Aye- What 'ween said!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in scary Land O Lakes, Florida.
Hopefully this will be the last year, I want to move to North Georgia!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

HauntForum, where else?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

CLovis, California (Central Cali)
In the middle of a converted desert-114 degrees cool in the summertime!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Kingman, Arizona (about an hour and a half from Las Vegas, where I spend a lot of time!)


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm from eastern IOWA - GO HAWKEYES!


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Castaic, California. About 5 minutes north of Six Flags magic Mountain.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Currently in Boise, Idaho. Go Boise State Broncos------Game of the Century!

Previously, Chandler, AZ, El Paso, TX, Salt Lake City, UT, Covina, CA, Denver, CO, Pittsburgh, PA, (worked/lived in Las Vegas, NV and Houston, TX) and originally from Downers Grove, IL (Chicago 'Burbs). My Dad always said "That kid's either a Gypsy or runnin' from the cops!" LOL.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Longmont, Colorado (near Boulder)

Grew up in Cambridge, Ohio then lived in Newark, Ohio. Also lived for seven months in Erie, Colorado where they hold the Eerie Erie every October - a run where people dress in Costume.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm from Toledo,Ohio. Just a short way from Lake Erie.


----------



## TheRatLady (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, I'm orginally from Colorado, moved involuntarily to New Orleans 34 years ago and it took Hurricane Katrina to get me back home, currently residing in Cripple Creek Co.


----------



## yodaPHX (Jan 17, 2007)

Phoenix, Az


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Long Island, NY. Born and raised, 40 minutes to NYC.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Eddystone, pa


----------



## damnyankeebitch (Jan 21, 2007)

Alabama - Hell's waiting room.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocklin, CA....north east of sacramento


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

hey- halloweehguy- your only 3hours hours give or take from me- Im next to Fresno,CA


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Rochester, NY ---The BEER is colder here!!!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Cambridgeshire, UK

Anyone think of creating a searchable list from this info?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

bayoubrigh said:


> Cambridgeshire, UK
> 
> Anyone think of creating a searchable list from this info?


Funny you should mention this! 

http://www.frappr.com/halloweenforum

Just drag the map over until you can see Europe and add yourself! Everyone else who hasn't added themselves yet should as well!

Here's a screenshot of our Frappr map:


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I'm listed on there now!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Greencapt for the map site, added myself to the lonely few in Europe! Very good idea giving everyone a chance to quickly browse to see if there's anyone nearby. I've read quite a few threads asking if there's a fellow haunter nearby, now you can see for yourself - well done


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hell's pit - South San Francisco,CA. Just found & joined this forum recently & have found alot of great links from all of you on things like free mp3 file converter programs,sound auditing, & lots of ideas for '07 . I see alot of helpful people on this forum ,which is refreshing from other forums that seem to be more child-like neg bantering........ I have been into this for awhile & every year upgraded my props.Have been staging this at a friends house that is 100 years old -1 of 2 in San Bruno,CA ( was originally built for the 1st mayor of this town ) & is a perfect staging house for Halloween.My buddy that owns the house has the same twisted humor as i do, but lacks the knoledge of building more semi advanced stuff. I am a p/t magician so i have the mental edge to tweak with people, i do airbrushing on cars & anything that keeps still long enough, creative with ideas & how to build them (love to be VERY "outside the box" in concept designs) have worked at George Lucus studios as an extra airbrusher in the creature dept-KEWL stuff there !- which help in my creation thinking & LOVE Halloween more than my B-day !! '06 was the last year as he is retiring & moving.The neiborhood has always looked forward to our newest stufff each year & had alot of upset people when we had a sign out last year at the haunt thanking everyone & being our last........ Had to hide the noose & tree limbs,LOL. We always drew a very large crowd for the 5hrs we were open & i am now looking for another place to do this locally.Won't be the same as this house,but I love to share my scare. Working on getting pic links up.My best/favorite prop was a 12ft dragon (i love dragons & just had to try to build one)i built on the roof that (at night was best) was dark,i had 2 remotes on me,i am dressed as the gatekeeper from hell, i would command the "wrath" of the demon dragon upon the crowd inside the yard, 1st remote would activate 2 strobes,then the 2nd remote would have it open up it's wings,lower it's head & breath a smoke stream down at them ! It was 1 of several motion props i did,many i wasn't sure would be ready in time-did make it- as i had to go out with a "bang" for the last year. Hope to get pics up soon to share with all of you,as you have shared with us/me,thank you for reading this long post & best to all for this years Halloween scaring! 
----------------------------------------------------
When you look in the mirror at midnight,what stares back at you ?.................


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Would love to see the dragon in action.
Working at George Lucas's studio, what an experience that must have been.
Definetly sounds like you belong here.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you,the 1st 3/4 of the night it was working great,but due to a buget build the device that opened the wings & lowered the neck jambed,luckily i was able to get it to stay with the wings spread & head/neck down for the rest of the night.I was happy i got it to the point i did & worked for the people for a bit before it froze.
We built hot rods, so i used alot of car parts lying around, electric window arms/motors, windshield wiper motors,etc. 2 people that were supposed to bring a vid cam for the event,one didn't make it & the other cam got dropped & broke ! 1 person had a camera with vid mode,but cam vid couldn't catch the dragon with the strobes going & at a distance at night in action. I have some stills & a partial motiojn from his vidcam of it after it froze & did get a descent walk thru motion prior to openning & a descent up close night shot of the skeleton playing the organ i built for the front upper porch. Each year i figure a theme & build around that,this last year'06 was "Night creams,things that go BUMP in the night"."05 we did A "hot Rods from Hell" in front of the house with 
my 57 chevy panel truck delivering a casket & green fog billowing out of it.
This year i had someone drive the panel up to the front entrance & 2 helpers pulled out a casket that i was in & i came out & joined the haunt.I kept the truck up the street.I had rigged it with 2 fog machines to run fog out the bottom of the truck & under hood as it pulled up & a small 3rd one in the back of the casket turned on as i opened th & came out of the casket. We really do enjoy going ALL out for the public ! More than happier to help with ideas & how to build props on a budget & with low cost items from the stores. We do spend some money,but i am self employed & the oct sept season gets thin for me,so i have to using simple low cost stuff with mostly labor to create cool working props & displays. It's fun but can get expensive for a 1 1/2 day event that we don't charge for.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i just added myself to the map, still kinda lonely up in maine


----------



## TheRatLady (Oct 12, 2006)

Maine is a beautiful area........Would love to travel to Conn, Maine, upstate new york during the peak fall season, especially during halloween.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

fall is the best season


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Totally agree with that. There is nothing quite like New England in the fall. Other parts of the country have foliage as well but its the maple trees that give us those brilliant reds that make this area famous in the autumn. It's just one of the reasons my family and I moved here from CA 21 years ago.

ironmaiden


----------

